# Solid Brass Router Inlay Set



## Mike Wingate (6 Jan 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have had this set for a few years, but have only just got round to using it. I made a Lexan ellipse template, Cut into a piece of test MDF, then removed the outside spacer and routed a piece of mahogany. A few strokes with a sandvik abrasive sheet and the mahogany slipped into the MDF. Perfect.
The real thing. Just like what it said on MLCS router inlay set 
I Wagner safety planed the mahogany ellipse as it was not an even thickness. dead safe. Routed the elliptical hole. This is a job for a router table. I am off school with all this snow, school closed and no access to my router plate, so I turned my smaller Elu MOF96 upside down in the vice and cut away. Again a perfect fit. Added glue and too tight. If at first you don't succeed, hit it with a hammer, so in it went. I will leave it to dry, then cut an elliptical hole in the mahogany. It is for a guitar sound-hole rosette. Absolutely brilliant result.


----------



## Mike Wingate (6 Jan 2010)

A few pics of the above process.
http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p244 ... r%20Build/


----------



## miles_hot (6 Jan 2010)

I can't see the inlay set bit of the title - I love to look of the wood etc however maybe I'm just missing the bit that is "the real thing" ...

Miles


----------



## Mike Wingate (6 Jan 2010)

My bad, as the kids at skool say.This is what I have from where I bought it.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite ... inlay.html


----------



## Mike Wingate (6 Jan 2010)

Completed soundhole rosette inlay. I changed to a 32mm template guide, cut away the inside. Sanded the rear flat. Took off the template and sanded the front. Perfect. I am going to use this process more. Foolproof.
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244 ... CT0363.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244 ... CT0364.jpg


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Jan 2010)

I have the same kit and it is excellent, yes. I also had made for me a third, in-between, bush. So using one template I can cut the male and female parts, then switch to the intermediate one and rout a 1/16" groove for stringing.
As you say, it's foolproof.

This chair was done that way:







Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mike Wingate (6 Jan 2010)

I have just bought another 7 PC guides. I will turn a selection of brass collars/bushes and then use a bigger router bit and have more flexibility with regard to alternative sizes from the same template. Nice chair. Nice idea for the inlay.


----------

